
Show HN: XOR.ai – hiring in tech via cross-platform messaging - aida_fazylova
https://xor.ai/
======
aida_fazylova
Hey, everybody

We've built XOR.ai - data-driven chatbot recruitment assistant for several
messaging platforms - Slack, Messenger and Telegram, to make recruitment in
tech easier and more personal.

We've been running our free private beta for 5 weeks now, and so far delivered
quality candidates to over 70% of all IT vacancies that were sent to us (over
150). Some of those candidates were already hired.

We'd like the people from community, whoever's hiring or is interested in job
openings to try XOR out for free. We'd only need your feedback on UX and
quality of the service. Installation buttons are on our web-site
[https://xor.ai/](https://xor.ai/)

Also we're here to answer question. Thanks!

------
riftman
Hey, Aida, how long does it usually take to hire senior scala dev in Seattle
with your bot?

~~~
aida_fazylova
It'll take from 1 to 5 business days before you'll get first candidates in
general

